# The Swords of Imarr: A low-level swords & sorcery game



## S'mon (Aug 2, 2004)

*The Swords of Imarr: Midnight at the Meat & Gristle*
Imarr - the Eternal City. Greatest metropolis of this world of Ea. Capital and seat of power of the Overking, Tarkane the Usurper. Home to nobles and merchants, warriors and rogues, priests and paupers, slaves and assassins. Within its wide-spread walls can be found anything one can imagine - and much that one cannot...

It is spring of the year 2740 YE. Over the past five years the defeat of the Overkingdom's many enemies has brought much loot, thousands of captured slaves, and many returning mercenary soldiers into Imarr. At the same time Overking Tarkane's campaigns have stripped the city of soldiery, and law enforcement is weak. This is a time of great opportunity for those quick of wit and sharp of blade... 

A sword and sorcery D&D game of high adventure, inspired by the works of Fritz Leiber. The game will use Microsoft Instant Messenger for game sessions (no longer than 2 hours) supported by email as necessary. Experience Points will be awarded at the end of each IM session, depending on achievements and good role-playing. 

See: http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Dungeon/5955/MeatGristle.html

Contact simontmn@ntlworld.com to join. My backup email address is simontmn@postmaster.co.uk


----------



## S'mon (Aug 3, 2004)

I've added an ENW thread for the game: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1687909#post1687909


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 3, 2004)

S'mon, not sure if you've gotten many response to this yet but you want to add what time the games are going to be played.  Or if not quite nailed down the times you are looking at.  

Oh and list the time in GMT, even I a time zone mastermind, am uncertain what time it is in London right now…  I think its GMT +1 right now do to day light savings time.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 3, 2004)

S'mon this is Hrothgar, it might be best just to play the game here.  Due to different time zones and platforms.  For instance I'm in the EST with windows 98 machine, and can't use windows messenger.  I'm downloading version 6.7 of MSN messenger, but I don't know if they're compatible.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi all - I'm going to start with general play here on ENW but for longer-term play I'd like to do IM scenarios, probably with just 1 or 2 players.  I'm on GMT+1 currently (British summer time), 5 hours ahead of US east coast, 8 hours ahead of US Pacific.  I can run 2-hour sessions sometime between about 9am-7pm my time weekdays (occasionally in evening), ca 7am-10am weekends, so I could do a game for US-Pacific eg on  Saturday 8am my time which would be Friday 11pm Pacific time.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 4, 2004)

Added short-term care rule to web page:

Special Rule: Short-Term Care (from Conan RPG)
Healing magic is rarely available in this setting. "Providing short term care means spending ten minutes cleaning & sewing up wounds, applying poultices and so on. After each combat in which a creature was wounded, up to one character may give them short-term care **if they still have at least 1 hp**. If the DC 15 Heal check is successful, the patient regains (1 per character level) + Con modifier in hit points, minimum 1 hp.
In calm and suitable conditions a character may 'take 10' on the heal roll. A character may also 'take 20' on the heal roll, taking 200 minutes.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 4, 2004)

Rogue Concepts - adapted from Quintessential Rogue.  These are most suitable for Rogue-class PCs but may fit other classes too.

Assassin: proficient w all simple & martial weapons, shields, light armour. Alchemy class skill. Sneak attack +1d6 vs humanoids. Sense Motive & Use Magic device are cross-class skills. - 8 skill points at 1st level. 

Beggar: Survival (urban only) as class skill. +2 competence bonus to Bluff & Gather Information. Can panhandle for 3d6+CHA bonus sp/day. Craft, Decipher Script and Profession cross-class. 

Dilettante (aristocrat): Any 2 non-Rogue skills are Class skills, must spend at least 1 skill point/level on one of them. Two of the following are cross-class: disable device, innuendo, intimidate, sleight of hand. 

Diplomat: +2 competence bonus Diplomacy checks. One of the following are cross-class: Balance or Use Magic Device 

Explorer: All Knowledge skills class skills. 2 additional languages. Disguise, Innuendo & Sleight of Hand are cross-class. 

Pathfinder (guide): 2 additional languages. Survival as class skill. Two of the following are cross-class: bluff, forgery, innuendo, open lock. 

Reaching-River Pirate: On ship get +2 competency to Balance & +1 to all attacks. +2 competence bonus to Prof (sailor), and counts as class skill. Kno (river lore) class skill. Proficient in cutlass (1d8 dmg, 19-20/x2). Not proficient w heavy mace, morningstar, quarterstaff. Not proficient in any armour. 

Scout: Ride & Survival (wilderness) as class skills. Aprraise & Sleight of Hand cross-class. 

Smuggler: May use Move Silently & Hide w vehicle or animal, +2 competency Gather Info roll to find item for sale or locate black market merchants to sell to. Other Gather Info rolls -2 penalty. 

Spy: +2 Competency to Bluff checks. -2 penalty to Craft checks. 

Thug: Fighter BAB, proficient w all simple & martial weapons, shields, light armour. 4 skill points/level (not . Decipher Script, Read Lips, Use Magic Device cross-class skills. 

Treasure Hunter: +4 competence to Appraise, +2 competence to Gather Info rolls to sell looted items. Living costs 50% above standard (eg 300gp/month to live luxuriously). 

Barbarian/Tribesman: Handle Animal, Ride, Survival class skills. Proficient with simple weapons and one culturally-determined martial weapon, usually spear, axe or longbow. +10' speed when wearing no or light armour (as Barbarian class). Illiterate. On generation may not spend skill points on Forgery, Innuendo & Decipher Script and these remain cross-class. Sense Motive & Bluff cross-class. 

Inspector (Watchman): +2 competence bonus to Search & to Sense Motive. +2 competence to either Intimidate _or_ Bluff. -1d6 to Sneak Attack (ie +1d6 at 3rd, 2d6 at 5th, etc). Tumble is cross-class skill.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 4, 2004)

Low-Magic rule:

PC Wizards, Sorcerers, Bards, Rangers and Paladins are allowed at 1st level.

However, no more than 1/2 a character's class levels may be in any 1 spellcasting class (including spellcasting Paladin & Ranger levels - Paladin multiclassing restriction is lifted). For each spellcasting level taken, the PC must take a level in another class before the next level can be gained. 

Example 1: A PC 1st level Wizard levels up to 2nd.  They may not take another level in Wizard, however they may take a level in Sorcerer or as a specialist spellcaster (Illusionist, Conjurer, Necromancer, etc) - these are counted as a separate class from Wizard.  A character may not be classed in two separate specialisms, however (no Illusionist/Necromancers).  The PC decides to become Wizard 1/Invoker 1.  When they level up to 3rd they can become Wiz 1/Inv 2 or Wiz 2/Inv 1. 

Example 2: A 12th-level Ranger has 3 non-spellcasting & 9 spellcasting levels. In a low-magic setting the Ranger may have at most 8 Ranger levels (3+5) and 4 (eg) Fighter levels, making them Ranger-8/Fighter-4.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2004)

Erm... that part about Paladins and Rangers is kinda confusing. 

 You obviously go by the levels, which add spells per day rather than the caster level, but shouldn't it then be 9 levels of Ranger in your example 2?

 6 spellcasting Ranger levels (4th through 9th, 6 is 1/2 of 12) plus the 3 non-spellcasting Ranger levels (1st through 3rd) and then 3 levels of Fighter?



 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## S'mon (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Erm... that part about Paladins and Rangers is kinda confusing.
> 
> You obviously go by the levels, which add spells per day rather than the caster level, but shouldn't it then be 9 levels of Ranger in your example 2?
> 
> ...




Hi Thanee - the important bit is that a spellcaster may only level up in a spellcasting level (including Ranger levels 4+) after taking a level in another class.  So after taking 3 Ranger levels the Ranger must alternate Ranger levels with levels in other class(es).


----------



## S'mon (Aug 5, 2004)

Fate Points - I'm using narrative Fate Points similar to those in the Conan RPG.  PCs start with 3, most commonly they are used on the player's behalf for the PC to be 'left for dead' after losing a fight (a common occurrence at first level!).  They can also be used by GM or on the player's request to get a 'lucky break' in a dire situation, eg help with escaping captivity, a sudden distraction & such.  FPs can be gained for major achievements related to the PC's personality & goals, the GM can also award fate points at his discretion if the PC is "screwed over by fate", eg being arrested for a crime they didn't commit.


----------



## Faoiltiarna (Aug 5, 2004)

*Introduction*

Hello All,

For those who don't know me, my name is Roxy.  I will be playing Lady Faoiltiarna (Faoil) in Simon's game.  Faoil is a longstanding character with a rather "detailed" and "complicated" history in Ea.  I look forward to gaming with everyone.  It feels good to be able to brush off the dust of Faoil and start playing her again.

Roxy


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi S'mon.

I emailed earlier today. I'm not sure if you received my message (sent from nirkedar@optonline.net). Are you still looking for more PC's?


----------



## S'mon (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi - yup, got your mail.  Definitely will consider more PCs.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 8, 2004)

The Swords of Imarr

Heavy Sword/ Broadsword: This is a 2-handed weapon with a broad blade of at least 4' length, some are 4'6" or more.  Originally developed to cut the heads off enemy pikes, it makes a very effective man-killer and is a common primary weapon of knights and heavy infantry.  This is the heaviest practical fighting sword, though ceremonial zweihanders of 6'+ length also exist.  The 1st 12" of the blade on most heavy swords is blunt, allowing it to be gripped above the hilt.  Uses D&D greatsword stats.

Bastard sword/Hand-and-a-half sword: This weapon is an uneasy compromise between broadsword & arming sword, with a blade typically 3'6" or so, it is most easily used two-handed, but can with training be an effective though unwieldly single-handed weapon.  Unlike the heavy sword it is marginally concealable beneath a long cloak.  Uses D&D bastard sword stats.

Sword/Arming Sword: This classic, perhaps somewhat archaic one-handed blade is typically around 2'6"-3' long, and is often used as a back-up weapon by knights and well-equipped soldiery.  It is also favoured by practitioners of the 'Imarran' dueling style such as Erin Wist, which employs sword & buckler or sword & dagger. Uses D&D longsword stats.

Rapier: This light, narrow blade is edged but primarily employs a piercing point.  Blades are typically up to 3' long.  Rapiers are favoured by rogues and dandies, they are not generally considered a serious military weapon though in the hands of a skilled practitioner of the 'Bretanian' duelling style they can be exceptionally lethal.  Uses D&D Rapier stats.

Short blade: This is more an oversized dagger than a true sword, with a blade of around 18".  Short blades are relatively cheap and easily concealable, thus are often wielded by ruffians and vagabonds.  Uses D&D shortsword stats.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 8, 2004)

Arbalests - a progressive development of the heavy winch crossbow, Arbalests are restricted to military use only and may not be sold to private citizens, though they are occasionally available on the black market at considerable cost.

Light arbalest - the heaviest missile weapon that can be fired without a support, the light arbalest has a draw weight around 200lbs and takes 2 rounds to load by winch.  They do 2d10 damage, with a range increment of 120'.  They ignore 5 points of target armour.

Medium arbalest - the medium arbalest requires a light support 'foot' to fire from; although a strong man can carry both arbalest & support they are thus impractical as a skirmish weapon.  The medium arbalest has a 300lb draw weight and does 3d10 damage, ignoring 8 points of target armour.  They take 3 rounds to reload.

Heavy Arbalest - also known as the Siege Crossbow, this weapon is more a light ballista than a crossbow, it requires a heavy support 'foot' which requires its own bearer and is usually crewed by a two-man team on the battlefield.  The heavy arbalest can easily kill a charging warhorse with a single shot.  The heavy arbalest has a 400lb draw weight and does 4d10 damage, ignoring 10 points of target armour..  It takes 4 rounds to reload.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 8, 2004)

So I guess I should change my sheet to say, Hrothgar wields a broadsword.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 9, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So I guess I should change my sheet to say, Hrothgar wields a broadsword.




Doesn't matter, you can call it a greatsword if you wish  - just pointing out that the Imarran 'greatsword' isn't a 6' long monstrosity, the typical Imarran 'heavy sword' (D&D greatsword) has an 8" hilt and a blade of 4' or so, the bastard sword also has an 8" hilt suitable for two-handed use, but blade about 6" shorter.  Likewise the 'arming sword' or longsword is more a backup or duellist weapon than a standard military weapon, which fits its relative power in 3e stats (back in AD&D the longsword was the best weapon, bar none!)


----------



## S'mon (Aug 9, 2004)

BTW looks like game is pretty much full for now, with 2 more players hopefully about to start.  I may take more later though, or even now if you have a particularly cool or unusual (and appropriate) PC concept - I have 4 mercenary sword-swinger PCs, why no barmaid PCs?!


----------



## mps42 (Aug 13, 2004)

*OOC Question*

Both Alyx and Faoil have mentioned previous run-ins with the local law enforcement. Is this something that Denther would be aware of or not. My suspicion is that the answer is no because he only goes after those That Muulsh the moneylender or the constable (whose name I currently cant find or remember) directs...


----------



## mps42 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Denther Mosie backstory*

I grew up in a small village outside the city of Port Khemi. Just my father Ered, my mother Maala, myself and my young sister Feeli. It wasn’t much of a village but we called it home. Van Karti was a stern master and King Julah even more so, but, as long as you pay your tithes and follow The Law, you’ll be all right. My childhood, or at least what I remember of it, was happy. I would go out into my father’s fields and run amongst the  waving wheat fields, chasing mice or playing at battles with the feirce crow legions.
 When I reached my 15th winter, Ered said it was time for me to learn a trade. I always felt welcome in the outdoors so I chose that of a herder. I thought this would be a fairly simple life, riding a Rowahb through the lands, keeping a lazy eye on the goata or whatever needing looking after.
 My trainer, Sherpas, killed that dream the first day. ”Go follow the goata,” he said, ”and find their dried droppings.” ”Why would I...” was as far as I got when I felt a blinding pain in my head. I hadn't even seen his hand move. ”The only answer you should need is ’because you were instructed to’ but, because Ered is a old friend of mine, I will answer your question this once: Dried goata droppings, properly cared for and kept dry, will burn better than the finest wood. On a cold night, it may be all that stands between you and freezing to death.” With that, he kicked me out into the goata fields.
 I learned many lessons that  year: How to ride, how to track the herd, how to climb the steppes on lookout and, most importantly, how to keep my mouth shut when Sherpas told me to do something. It was nearing my elevation from initiate that the defining moment in my life came.
 I was getting ready to be moved to my own herd when the news came, my family had disappeared. Sherpas was nearly as devastated as I was and willingly let me leave to see to my fathers’ land. I rode for days on end to get back home. When I got there, all that was left was a smoldering husk of the house where I grew up. There were no bodies, no animals, no signs of life at all. The only thing I did find was a single right-handprint, apparently left in blood, stamped on the corner of the house. I asked everyone in the village, no one knew anything more than I and no one knew who the handprint might belong to or what it might mean. I went back to Sherpas and he told me that it was my duty to find my family and those who’d destroyed my land. At that point I couldn’t have agreed more.
 He sent me to Wearda, a weaponsmaster, who trained me in the basics of swordplay with a battered arming sword he had available. I studied arduously, I wanted to be ready when I found the man or men I was looking for. At the end of the season, Wearda gave me enough money to by some basics and my own arming sword.
 I told him this was more kindness than I had ever expected. Apparently Ered had had more friends than I knew. I rode all over Kartisland trying to find who or what this red right handprint might mean or who it might belong to. Everyone I spoke to said that they knew nothing. Some I suspected knew, but would not tell, even when threatened with my sword. Gradually, I moved north in to the lands of the overkingdom. I was now making my way tracking other men, while tracking my own, for local sheriffs. Tracking down men who they could not find. It paid enough to keep my belly full and gave me the opportunity to ask about the print. Still, no-one would talk. Eventually I ran low on money and began to despair for my family. I had made it all the way to Imarr, the great city.
 There were more men here than I had ever seen in my life. People from lands that I had never even heard of, all different sizes and colors. But, as I was slowly starving, the street seemed paved only with sorrows.
 One night, though, changed my fortunes, at least for the moment. An old man happened into the inn where I was nursing a small bowl of greul that I had bought with my last few coppers. He told me that I had a look of desperation about me and wondered if I would help him retrieve an item of his. At this point I would have agreed to rob the palace if it meant a full stomach. He gave me a small sack of coins and told him to meet him at the Meat and Gristle tavern one week from that night...


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone. I am currently moving from the USA to the RSA (Republic of South Africa). With organizing the lift, packing, selling, *including my PC*, and all the other fun things I never want to go through again for the rest of my life, and the next one, I will be out of commission until about the 16th October.

Please feel free to roleplay my PC any way you like (he will not perform hari-kiri for honor's sake).

It's been fun, but duty calls.
Cheerios (goodbye not the cerial) for now.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 14, 2004)

cul8r! Safe trip!


----------



## S'mon (Sep 16, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Both Alyx and Faoil have mentioned previous run-ins with the local law enforcement. Is this something that Denther would be aware of or not. My suspicion is that the answer is no because he only goes after those That Muulsh the moneylender or the constable (whose name I currently cant find or remember) directs...




Answer is no unless you're informed otherwise.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, I'll NPC Rajero.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 20, 2004)

At one point you gave me a link for the Ean Ranger and my bookmarks got hosed so could you please post again?


----------



## Faoiltiarna (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, that was good   It has inspired me to do the same with Faoil so that everyone has a clearer idea about her and some the flashes she has on occasion.  I will get to work on it and then post it here.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 21, 2004)

GM: I reckon I'd like to take a break here for a bit and have a think about possible future scenarios involving your PCs, you could maybe email me off-list at simontmn@ntlworld.com with ideas, if I like them I'll maybe use some of them. I think I probably had too many PCs in this scenario though, in future I'll most likely want to do 1 or 2 things each involving 1 or 2 PCs.
I also want to avoid it being too linear, which can be a problem in dungeon-crawls.



Is this why you kept us, just shy of second level?


----------



## Faoiltiarna (Sep 23, 2004)

*The Story of Lady Faoiltiarna*

Lady Faoiltiarna is the only child of the Lord Faolan and Lady Moriath of Wolf Heights.  Her parents were murdered when she was only a few months old by a group of assassins led by the dark half-elf Himoos.  Lord Faolan commanded his brother-in-law, Daray, to flee with Faoil and hide her someplace where she would be safe from danger.  Before Daray left with the child, Faolan placed his Amulet about his daughter's neck after scratching her name upon the back in hopes it would lead her back to her birthright.

Daray fled into the Heartland with the infant girl and soon located the Hawk Manor and its residents.  Questioning the local villagers, Daray discovered that the Lady of Hawk Manor had had a stillborn daughter and was deep in the thralls of grief.  Certain this was the have to leave his niece, Daray left her in a basket at the gate of the manor and then fled to the coast in hopes of drawing the assassins away from Faoil and convincing them she was long gone from Imarr.

Faoil was raised by the couple, who were also the parents of Ciargain, Faoil's husband-to-be.  When she was 20 years old, Ciargain and Faoil were wed.  Shortly after their marriage, a groups of marauders/assassins led by the demon Zorn attacked Hawk Manor, killing Ciargain and his parents.  Ciargain, in an attempt to save his family, hid Faoil in a secret escape tunnel and was about to retrieve his parents when Zorn kill him.  The last memory that Faoil had of her husband was the look of shock upon his face and the face of the demon assassin behind Ciargain.

Swearing to avenge the death of the only family she had ever known, Faoil traced down each of marauders and killed them one by one.  She finally tracked Zorn to the Meat and Gristle in the City of Imarr where she confronted him.

She demanded to know who sent him to kill her family.  Zorn swore to lead her to the one who had ordered the attack on Hawk Manor for a price, Her.  Faoil believing the demon meant he wanted to have her for a night, agreed to the price.  Zorn led her into the sewers beneath the city to an empty chamber where some bones laid.  Claiming he had fulfilled his promise, he demanded his price.  It was then that Faoil realized that Zorn's price wasn't that she had been led to believe, but that Zorn intended to make her a his slave claimed foul and that the demon had deceived her.  The two battled, but Zorn was able to defeat Faoil with a blow to the head, but not before Faoil had delivered a successful strike with her sword.

Zorn stripped Faoil of her armor, clothing and weapons, bound her hands and feet, gagged her and then using his knife, cut her forearm and drank her blood in order to replace his energy.  With the bound woman slung over his shoulder, Zorn headed back to the surface with the intent of taking Faoil to the slave quarter to have her branded and collared.

At the gate between the the Old City and the University Quarter, the city guard stopped Zorn.  They became suspicious of Zorn's story that Faoil was a runaway slave he was returning to the slave quarter.  The Captain of the Guard checked Faoil and discovered that not only wasn't she branded and collared, but she was not shaven as was the custom of female slaves.  Ungagging Faoil, she identified herself and told of Zorn's betrayal and his intended abduction of her.

Zorn attacked the guards and was quickly killed.  The Captain freed Faoil and helped her to return to Hawk Manor.

Approximately 3 years later, Faoil was called upon by Ciargain's uncle to remedy a problem of attacks against the residents of his area.  Along with a half-orc, a dwarf, the dark half-elf Himoos and two swords for hire, Faoil headed towards a mine where the attacks were apparently being staged from.  The half-orc and dwarf were killed by a colony of cannibalistic beasts when they decided to charge into the den of the beasts.  The two fighters, blaming Faoil for the deaths, quit and left for "greener pastures."

With the aid of Himoos and Ciargain's young cousin, Faoil was able to brew up "wizard's fire" (naptha) and blow the cave entrance, sealing the beasts in the mine.  Faoil returned to Hawk Manor.

The next day, Himoos showed up at Hawk Manor.  Faoil greeted him as a former comrade-at-arms, only to have her trust betrayed once again.  Himoos raped and brutalized Faoil, declaring he intended to make her his.  In an attempt to rescue their mistress, Faoil's elderly servants (a husband and wife) attacked Himoos only to be killed by the dark half-elf.  

Realizing that it would only be a matter of time before the local villagers became aware of Faoil's situation, Himoos abducted her and headed for the City of Imarr with the intent of capturing a ship back to his homeland.  Before arriving in the City, Himoos branded Faoil and shaved her as was the custom, then collared and shackled her so that he could past her off as a legitimate slave.

At the Meat & Gristle in the City of Imarr, Himoos offered to "sell" Faoil's services to a young barbarian woman.  When the woman discovered that Himoos was the man she had been seeking to avenge the death of her brother, she attacked Himoos.  After receiving a mortal wound, Himoos turned his blade upon Faoil in a last ditch attempt to "keep her as his".  The attempt only succeeded in wounding Faoil.  Himoos died at the end of the barbarian's blade.  

With the help of the barbarian woman and a street urchin, Faoil was able to leave the Meat & Gristle and be healed by a cleric.  Once she was well enough to travel, Faoil returned to Hawk Manor.

Four years later, Faoil has returned to the City of Imarr, searching for the identity of her birth parents and her answers to her bloodline.  She has sworn that she will leave no stone unturned in Imarr to find the answers to her questions.

Faoil found through the Sage Bernard, she is descendant of Imarok, the First King of Imarr.  The attacks upon her Foster Family and herself were not matters of bad luck, but rather calculated attacks by a darker force intent on wiping out the blood of Imarok.


----------

